
Ask HN: What are the alternative programs to Y Combinator? - ahmedaly
My startup is an ecommerce chatbot b2b startup targeting the sellers in the middle east and emerging markets.<p>Ycombinator keeps rejecting my application, which is normal.<p>So I am interested to know what are the best accelerators and incubators alternative to ycombinator and has the same level?
======
cmuguythrow
Since you mention that money is the main thing you need, I think you are
mostly looking for a "seed stage investor". Crunchbase has a list of a ton of
those (802 total) that exist in the SF Bay Area. Looking at the full list
requires a pro account, but a free trial is available.

[https://www.crunchbase.com/hub/san-francisco-bay-area-
seed-s...](https://www.crunchbase.com/hub/san-francisco-bay-area-seed-stage-
investors#section-overview)

------
muzani
Techstars

500 Startups

In SE Asia, there a few smaller ones like JFDI, WTF, 1337, but the success
rate is nowhere near YC. Many have tried but very few people can do
accelerators, and it's just as draining as running a startup for the people
who operate them.

------
digital_voodoo
Maybe I'm missing something, but why do you find that rejection normal?

~~~
ahmedaly
The acceptance rate at ycombinator is very low - 1.5% Only who get accepted.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
Apply for startup school. I got more out of the school than attending "real"
accelerators.

Pay close attention to what they are talking about rather than dismissing as
not applicable to you

~~~
ahmedaly
We need money. :)

~~~
udayrddy
Well, to that point, YC or alternative programs be like "Why should we give
you money?"

------
zomglings
Depends on what you were hoping to get out of YC.

There likely isn't any alternative that will provide you the same value when
fundraising.

------
dclusin
Google search for ycombinator alternatives leads to answers on several social
sites with interesting discussions.

------
aliswe
Search for "middle east startup funding" ?

How much do you need? Any recurring revenue?

------
emrah
How about [https://tinyseed.com](https://tinyseed.com)

~~~
limedaring
Hey, Tracy here, program manager at TinySeed. Thanks for recommending us, the
OP's business is right up our alley. Happy to chat any time if anyone has
questions: tracy@tinyseed.com

------
jamesmawm
Do Entrepreneur First and Antler count?

------
cyrilbenson47
Techstars

